# Where does everybody live?



## dntdelay

I am just wondering where does everybody live? I live in Granite City, IL. It is very close to St. Louis, Missouri. Does anybody live around me?


----------



## .13124

I live in Nipomo, Ca (San Luis obispo county) . I don't think there's any (that I know of) SM malts in my area 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

I live in a suburb of Tacoma, Washington I don't know of any SM's around me either. Especially since the one reputable breeder around is on the other side of the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Summergirl73

Just outside of Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## maggieh

Audrey - I'm about 5 hours north of you in the western suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## pippersmom

I live in Listowel, Ontario, Canada. Its about 40 minutes northwest of Kitchener/Waterloo.


----------



## maltese#1fan

I live in Mount Joy, PA which is in Lancaster County. I'm about 20 minutes from Hershey.


----------



## cyndrae

I live in Northern Calif. 
You will be surprised but we SM'ers are everywhere.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I'm in the Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas area!


----------



## spookiesmom

Next door to Clearwater Fl


----------



## shellbeme

Iowa


----------



## edelweiss

All over the map, but mostly a northern suburb of Athens, Greece.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

In the Lancaster, PA area. I believe that there is someone in the Mt. Joy area as well.


----------



## The A Team

On the coast in Southern NJ. Across the bay from Long Beach Island (30 miles north of Atlantic City).


----------



## wkomorow

I live in the Berkshires and would enjoy hearing from other malt owners who live nearby.


----------



## ladodd

I'm just north of Atlanta.


----------



## revakb2

Tampa Bay area. We have lots of Malts owners in the area and some SM members.


----------



## harrysmom

I live in Central NJ. I'm about 45 minutes from the NYC area where a bunch of members live, and I'm a little over an hour from Long Beach Island, which is Pat's area.


----------



## StevieB

Allen, Tx which is a suburb north of Dallas!


----------



## SammieMom

*E. Coast Florida! Surf City-USA! I just can't surf anymore! :HistericalSmiley:
*


----------



## Bishop

I live in Georgia, 2 hours from Atlanta!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Suburb of Albququerque, New Mexico -- about 45 mintues from Santa Fe. And I know of 2 other SM members in New Mexico but neither are very close.


----------



## Snowbody

I'm in NY, NY. A town so nice, they named it twice.B):chili:


----------



## zooeysmom

Studio City, CA and Los Gatos, CA


----------



## HaleysMom

I do not get a chance to post much anymore but I do check in!
I live in Huntsville Alabama, Rollll Tide!!:biggrin:


----------



## dragonsdawn

Goose Creek, SC about 20 miles outside of Charleston


----------



## pammy4501

Moorpark Cal. in Ventura county, between Santa Barbara and L.A.


----------



## Michie

I live in Auburn, WASHINGTON State!


----------



## linfran

I live in Northumberland, Pennsylvania. In the middle of the state.


----------



## babycake7

Rural southeastern New Mexico. We are in the middle of no where but an hour and a half from somewhere! LOL. I don't know of any other SMer's in my immediate area but Lynn (Lacie's mom) is about 4 or 5 hours from where I am...


----------



## chichi

I live in Wilmington,Delaware, about 20 min. south of Philadelphia.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I am smack dab in the middle of California, Tulare County. As far as I know, I'm the only one in the Central Valley!


----------



## socalyte

I live in Ventura County, California, about ten minutes from Pammy4501! 

BTW Elizabeth, I grew up in Los Gatos! Small world!


----------



## dntdelay

I think that is great that everyone is from everywhere and we can all talk in here!! Thank You for letting me know!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73

Why do I all of a sudden feel like we are in the Miss America pagent? ....Next up ~ Miss Texas! :HistericalSmiley:.




HaleysMom said:


> I do not get a chance to post much anymore but I do check in!
> I live in Huntsville Alabama, Rollll Tide!!:biggrin:


Yeahhh! Rollll Tide (My family lives outside of Huntsville and my Mom works for Huntsville Hospital :thumbsup.


----------



## alexmom

Honolulu, Hawaii. Any SMer's from Hawaii?


----------



## sdubose

I live in Jackson, Alabama about 60 miles north of Mobile.


----------



## zooeysmom

socalyte said:


> BTW Elizabeth, I grew up in Los Gatos! Small world!


Cool, Jackie! I love going up there in the summer, being with my family and escaping the L.A. heat.


----------



## Orla

The south west of Ireland


----------



## Furbabies mom

I wonder how many states that we have represented! No Alaskan Malts?? Also how many countries??


----------



## TLR

Central Florida, about 45 minutes north of Orlando.


----------



## Snowbody

Furbabies mom said:


> I wonder how many states that we have represented! No Alaskan Malts?? Also how many countries??


Here's one of your answers


alexmom said:


> Honolulu, Hawaii. Any SMer's from Hawaii?


I can't even guess how many countries. I wonder if we have someone on each continent too? I think we have most


----------



## silverhaven

Right downtown, Vancouver BC Canada.


----------



## Maisie and Me

On the Southshore coast of Massachusetts!:thumbsup:


----------



## mfa

In Lynchburg Virginia right now but hoping to move to the Raleigh-Durham area of NC soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

How many countries? Here's the ones I know that are regulars on SM:

Canada, Ireland, England, Germany, Greece, UAI, Australia, Italy, Mexico, Brazil, Argentina and of course the USA. I may have forgotten some, but I do know that we have these SM friends on here often. And they participate in Rescu Raffle, Secret Santa and Annual Buddy too.


----------



## yukki

Orlando, Florida


----------



## Maglily

east coast of Canada


----------



## CheriS

The SF Bay Area in Northern-ish California, not far from Los Gatos. So far I think I've been where everyone else lives (inc. Ireland) with the exception of Greece - which I would love to go to, grew up in NJ, spent my summers growing up in Virginia, SC, NC and GA... by the time I was five, I'd flown from NYC to CA, KC and AZ - my Dad was a pilot....


----------



## Katkoota

Today: Dubai (UAE). Well, at least that is where my malts are (I am returning to them soon).


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Me & the pups are a bit over an hour north of Sydney, Australia


----------



## educ8m

I'm in the Kansas City area. We live in a suburb on the Kansas side.


----------



## jodublin

We live across the pond in Dublin ,ireland .


----------



## sassy's mommy

We have two homes: Jacksonville, FL and Cullowhee, NC.


----------



## Peetle's Mom

Minot, Maine! (It's the woods, haha.)


----------



## italianna82

I am in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Walterboro SC, an hour north of Savannah and an hour west of Charleston.


----------



## ckanen2n

Suburb north of Atlanta. Several in ATL area, but not too close by.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm in Crestview which is in NW Florida and we are also a small part of Florida that is Central Standard Time, so it looks like all or pretty much all of Florida is covered!


----------



## Piccolina

Lacie's Mom said:


> How many countries? Here's the ones I know that are regulars on SM:
> 
> Canada, Ireland, England, Germany, Greece, UAI, Australia, Italy, Mexico, Brazil, Argentina and of course the USA. I may have forgotten some....



I am from Israel but live in the Palos Verdes area, in the South Bay of California, 
30 minutes from Hollywood.




*


----------



## Desi87

Miami, fl


----------



## lynda

I live in Westerly, RI, Nothing exciting here.


----------



## angel's mom

Springdale, AR... Northwest Arkansas - home to Tyson Foods, Walmart, JB Hunt Transport


----------



## CorkieYorkie

maggieh said:


> Audrey - I'm about 5 hours north of you in the western suburbs of Chicago.


Me too!! was just in STL for a wedding, we have lots of friends in the 'Lou  Luckily I live right by where I grew up so my parents are always on hand to watch Ozzie


----------



## LexiMom

I live in NJ


----------



## Malt Shoppe

We live on a private lake in East Texas - the final step before heaven...


----------



## Silkmalteselover

Audrey I live 3 hours north of St. Louis area in Iowa.. and come to shows in St. Louis area.. Purina Farms off of I 44 has many of the dog shows now. Consider coming sometime to see Maltese!


----------



## MoonDog

I live in Tallahassee, Florida. We're about 100 miles N of the world's most beautiful beaches!


----------



## Sylie

I live in northern CA wine country. Six five miles north of the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## dntdelay

Silkmalteselover said:


> Audrey I live 3 hours north of St. Louis area in Iowa.. and come to shows in St. Louis area.. Purina Farms off of I 44 has many of the dog shows now. Consider coming sometime to see Maltese!


When is the next one? And can I bring Jasmine? (She is not a show dog though)


----------



## Rocky's Mom

harrysmom said:


> I live in Central NJ. I'm about 45 minutes from the NYC area where a bunch of members live, and I'm a little over an hour from Long Beach Island, which is Pat's area.


Debbie, I used to live in old bridge years ago.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I live north of Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## njdrake

Proctorville Ohio, I'm across the river from Huntington W.Va.


----------



## mom2bijou

Rocky's Mom said:


> Debbie, I used to live in old bridge years ago.


No way! I lived in Matawan/Old Bridge till I was 12. crazy! 

We live in Monmouth County...Middletown, NJ. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Rocky's Mom

mom2bijou said:


> No way! I lived in Matawan/Old Bridge till I was 12. crazy!
> 
> We live in Monmouth County...Middletown, NJ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Where did you live Tammy? I know it wasn't at the same time, considering you are waaaaaay younger than me. Just curious. We lived on Throckmorton Lane.B)


----------



## Silkmalteselover

dntdelay said:


> When is the next one? And can I bring Jasmine? (She is not a show dog though)


Audrey www.infodog.com has show information and you can click on a state and it will show all shows held in MO. by kennel club. Address -- Purina Farms 300 Checkerboad Dr. & HWY MM Gray Summit MO. 63039. So look for show held in Gray Summit. AB means All Breed show and that is when Maltese may enter. Sept. 22 & 23 looks like the next show held there. I just looked at the breed count for Maltese 2-1-1-1 which means 2 male class dogs, 1 female class dog and 1 male special and 1 female special are entered. If the class entries need majors they won't show up. Sometimes even though there are Maltese entered they don't show up for one reason or another. I just finished my female Ch. Spunsilk Venetian Treasure (Nellie) and won't be entering any shows until late Spring with show hopefuls in these 2 litters I just had in August. The premium list does say that only entered dogs are allowed in show site. Any more questions you can PM me.


----------



## Leanne

We live In Woodbury land of 10,000 lakes Minnesota, a suburb east of Minneapolis/St Paul.


----------



## garrettsmom

We live in a suburb south of Hartford, Ct....no other Connecticut-ites?


----------



## mom2bijou

Rocky's Mom said:


> Where did you live Tammy? I know it wasn't at the same time, considering you are waaaaaay younger than me. Just curious. We lived on Throckmorton Lane.B)


I lived closer to Matawan...off Farrington Rd until 1992. I went to St Ambrose on Throckmorton! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Rocky's Mom

mom2bijou said:


> I lived closer to Matawan...off Farrington Rd until 1992. I went to St Ambrose on Throckmorton!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


LOL, Tammy, but brothers and sister went there...sure is a small world. How's the baby?


----------



## mom2bijou

Rocky's Mom said:


> LOL, Tammy, but brothers and sister went there...sure is a small world. How's the baby?


Super small world! 

Summer is good. She will be a month old this week already! I have to post some new pics of her soon. She is constantly changing! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## harrysmom

Rocky's Mom said:


> Debbie, I used to live in old bridge years ago.


Dianne,

I live in Milltown. But I grew up in Sayreville and South Amboy, so not far from Old Bridge. Definitely know Throckmorton Lane. It is a small world for sure.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Ha ha, I worked in Sayreville at the Square Circle store. Too funny!




harrysmom said:


> Dianne,
> 
> I live in Milltown. But I grew up in Sayreville and South Amboy, so not far from Old Bridge. Definitely know Throckmorton Lane. It is a small world for sure.
> 
> Hugs.
> Debbie


----------



## Polly's mom

Western Mountains of NC, Hayesville


----------



## LittleOlivia

Nova Scotia, Canada... the piece of land that hangs above Maine lol


----------



## ckanen2n

dntdelay said:


> I am just wondering where does everybody live? I live in Granite City, IL. It is very close to St. Louis, Missouri. Does anybody live around me?


I am from St. Louis, but currently in Atlanta - NE suburbs. I may move back to STL in a few years. My son is there.


----------



## Happinesstogo

Hi! Neighbor. I live in Cambria. 

My Molly died in 2015. Presently searching for another Maltese.


----------

